
Show HN: Thesounds.se - lijf
http://thesounds.se
======
lijf
A simple one page frontend to The Sounds of Spotify - for music discovery. As
stated in the 'About':

"Some summers ago I discovered the user The Sounds of Spotify and as I was
scrolling through all its playlists I thought it would be useful to be able to
search for the name of a city or genre and find the associated playlist(s).
This page is not endorsed by Spotify or any of their business partners.

Later I found out that the data comes from Glenn McDonald of everynoise.com,
where an interesting map relating different genres can be found."

I have used it myself on and off behind a firewall, but I figured maybe it
could be interesting for someone else. My latest discovery is The Sound of
Russian Indie.

